# Cajun Boiled Peanuts



## TNJAKE (May 23, 2020)

Afternoon fellas and non fellas. Wanted to share a true southern snack with yall. Down here and all across the south you can get hot boiled peanuts at just about any gas station and even at roadside stands. It's a real treat. Heres my take.....

Start out with 2lbs of raw peanuts. Place in large crock pot and add 4qts of water.






Add......
1/3c kosher salt
1/4c diced jalapeno 
3 fat tbls cajun seasoning 
1tsp garlic powder
3tbls crushed red pepper
3oz bag of cajun crab boil










Pausch the crab boil bag under the peanuts. They will float for the first several hours. Stir in all other seasonings. Cover with lid and set crock pot on low





Stir occasionally. Cook on low for 24hrs and add water as needed.

When finished pour some into a cup with some of the juice and enjoy this southern classic. I'll be back tomorrow to show them finished


----------



## Blues1 (May 23, 2020)

Boy, I sure miss boiled peanuts! Congestive heart failure keeps me watching the sodium real close. Boiled peanuts might be the thing I miss most. Those look like a great take on a southern treat!


----------



## TNJAKE (May 23, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> Boy, I sure miss boiled peanuts! Congestive heart failure keeps me watching the sodium real close. Boiled peanuts might be the thing I miss most. Those look like a great take on a southern treat!


Thanks bud. These definitely arent heart or blood pressure friendly. Lol


----------



## DanMcG (May 23, 2020)

Mmmm goobers,  recipe sounds great Jake!


----------



## TNJAKE (May 23, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Mmmm goobers,  recipe sounds great Jake!


Thanks dan......you made that one too easy so I'll leave it alone


----------



## pushok2018 (May 23, 2020)

Hmmm.... This is fist time I hear about boiled peanuts.... Looks like I am missing a lot in my life!  
Till now!!!!  Waiting for the final result, Jake! Thanks for posting!


----------



## TNJAKE (May 23, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Hmmm.... This is fist time I hear about boiled peanuts.... Looks like I am missing a lot in my life!
> Till now!!!!  Waiting for the final result, Jake! Thanks for posting!


Thanks and I agree you are missing out lol. They will be soft but not mushy when finished. Spicy but not crazy. Delicious


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 23, 2020)

And my list continues to grow.  Sounds great!


----------



## FishAndBeer (May 23, 2020)

Never had boiled peanuts but those sound like they are going to be quite tasty! I'll have to give them a go sometime


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 23, 2020)

Can I have some?


----------



## tander28 (May 24, 2020)

One of my wife's absolute favorites, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## DanMcG (May 24, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks dan......you made that one too easy so I'll leave it alone


did  I say something wrong? It was a complement, that's what we called them when I was young


----------



## TNJAKE (May 24, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Mmmm goobers


Lol. I'm immature sorry lol


----------



## TNJAKE (May 24, 2020)

Turned out delicious!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 24, 2020)

One of the first things I get when I visit my daughter in Georgia. They're really good and yours sound great Jake.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tander28 (May 24, 2020)

Finished product looks outstanding, great work!


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 16, 2020)

Definitely trying this! Thanks for the inspiration, Jake!

Ray


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 16, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Definitely trying this! Thanks for the inspiration, Jake!
> 
> Ray


Let me know how you like them. We leave them in crockpot on warm for 4-5 days and snack on them. They get better everyday


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 16, 2020)

Do em often. Love em!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 17, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Do em often. Love em!


Yep a favorite snack around here


----------



## SGMan (Dec 15, 2020)

My family LOVES boiled peanuts, they are a regular staple in their snack rotation. 

One hack I have found that delivers consistent results AND cuts the time significantly, is cooking them in the Instant Pot! 

Same recipe (I just might have to halve it due to space constraints in the IP) and use the trivet and something to weigh them down under the water. Cook on high pressure for 120 minutes and let it release naturally. 

Love this snack!


----------



## Cody_Mack (May 31, 2022)

DanMcG said:


> did  I say something wrong? It was a complement, that's what we called them when I was young


You left yourself open for a humorous jab, but he backed out...


----------



## Cody_Mack (May 31, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Let me know how you like them. We leave them in crockpot on warm for 4-5 days and snack on them. They get better everyday


What happens when you take them out and they dry?


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> What happens when you take them out and they dry?


Not sure I understand the question.


----------



## Cody_Mack (May 31, 2022)

Are they still good when dried?


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Are they still good when dried?


I wouldn't know and I'd say it's probably not safe to dry these as they have been cooked. We leave the crockpot on warm 4-5 days and if we have any left we put in fridge still in the broth and heat in microwave.


----------



## Cody_Mack (May 31, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I wouldn't know and I'd say it's probably not safe to dry these as they have been cooked. We leave the crockpot on warm 4-5 days and if we have any left we put in fridge still in the broth and heat in microwave.


Got it, thanks.


----------



## eaglewing (May 31, 2022)

Yo Jake, is it necessary to use the cajun spices??
The roadside ones, aren't they just salt watered, I never had them spiced like that.


----------



## Nefarious (May 31, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> We leave them in crockpot on warm for 4-5 days and snack on them. They get better everyday


Can only get better, no other direction to go.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 1, 2022)

eaglewing said:


> Yo Jake, is it necessary to use the cajun spices??
> The roadside ones, aren't they just salt watered, I never had them spiced like that.


Well if you want Cajun boiled peanuts then the Cajun seasoning is necessary lol. There are lots of ways to flavor these and yes salt is one of them


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 1, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Well if you want Cajun boiled peanuts then the Cajun seasoning is necessary lol. There are lots of ways to flavor these and yes salt is one of them


Well, i guess I understand that part about cajun, I just meant is the most popular found down south just salted?

Shoot, I have no problem trying your recipe for sure. Sounds very tasty and love the 4-5 days sitting there for snacking... (even tho they'd be gone in 2 for me...LOL)


----------



## SGMan (Jun 1, 2022)

One of the cool things about making boiled peanuts is being able to experiment with the spices you put into them.  

On a whim a while back, I decided to substitute (part) of the water with pickle juice.    And 'pickle peanuts' were born in my house.    This is the main way that I make them for my wife now - she absolutely LOVES them this way :)


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jun 1, 2022)

Hi 

 TNJAKE


I really like boiled peanuts.  Thanks for your recipe.  Question:  I can get raw peanuts in the shell and shelled here.  Would you recommend boiling shelled peanuts?  It'd be easier to eat a lot of them that way!


----------



## SGMan (Jun 1, 2022)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> Hi
> 
> TNJAKE
> 
> ...



Im sure that you could just as easily do BP that have been shelled, but I would be afraid that they might end up being a little *too* soft as they would be directly exposed to the liquid and heat.  

Give it a shot and report back!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 1, 2022)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> Hi
> 
> TNJAKE
> 
> ...


I'd go shell on. Plus the shell is half the fun!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 1, 2022)

SGMan said:


> One of the cool things about making boiled peanuts is being able to experiment with the spices you put into them.
> 
> On a whim a while back, I decided to substitute (part) of the water with pickle juice.    And 'pickle peanuts' were born in my house.    This is the main way that I make them for my wife now - she absolutely LOVES them this way :)


I've had spicy dill pickle peanuts before and they are delicious. Agree you can flavor a million ways


----------



## SGMan (Jun 1, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I've had spicy dill pickle peanuts before and they are delicious. Agree you can flavor a million ways


Spicy dill pickle peanuts that you get commercially (with the pickle flavored dust on them) are deeeelish.   

Doing your own batch of boiled ones with a salty pickle brine is a whole other flavor level!    

We purchase our pickle juice in the gallon jugs and always have a couple on hand for this recipe (and chicken brining) 
Best part is it doesn't require refrigeration!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 1, 2022)

Oh man i need some them.

Nice


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 1, 2022)

I’ll try yours Jake, maybe they just don’t know how to do them in North Carolina!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 1, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I’ll try yours Jake, maybe they just don’t know how to do them in North Carolina!


North Carolina is basically the New York of the Carolinas. They want to be southern but will forever be haunted by the "north" moniker. Give this recipe a try Jed. You're gonna be blown away by the flavor


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 1, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Oh man i need some them.
> 
> Nice





BGKYSmoker said:


> Oh man i need some them.
> 
> Nice


Easy and cheap Rick. Give them a try


----------



## cptnding (Jun 1, 2022)

SGMan said:


> Spicy dill pickle peanuts that you get commercially (with the pickle flavored dust on them) are deeeelish.
> 
> Doing your own batch of boiled ones with a salty pickle brine is a whole other flavor level!
> 
> ...


Where do you find gallon jugs of pickle juice? I could definitely use some of that.


----------



## SGMan (Jun 1, 2022)

cptnding said:


> Where do you find gallon jugs of pickle juice? I could definitely use some of that.



Amazon baby!

Look up 
Best Maid Dill Juice (they have several quantity options)​Best part is this stuff doesn't go bad and we use it rather quickly in our household!


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 1, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> North Carolina is basically the New York of the Carolinas. They want to be southern but will forever be haunted by the "north" moniker. Give this recipe a try Jed. You're gonna be blown away by the flavor


Only because it’s you!


----------



## cptnding (Jun 1, 2022)

SGMan said:


> Best Maid Dill Juice


Interesting. I'm gonna have to try some.
I did a little searching because I've found Amazon to be high for a lot of things. If you use a lot take a look at this link. I've never ordered anything from this company but on the surface it looks legit. $46.50 for 4 gallons with free shipping.
https://louisianapantry.com/product/1-gallon-dill-pickle-juice-best-maid/


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 2, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> North Carolina is basically the New York of the Carolinas.



In all my years on this site. That has to to be the lowest blow that I've ever seen. Below the belt ouchie !!! LOL

Chris


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jun 4, 2022)

I made a batch of these this week, following Jake's  

 TNJAKE
 recipe.  I couldn't get Valencia peanuts, but I got raw peanuts in the shell.  I cooked them 18 hours and tried them.  Not crispy, but not "mushy" either.  Very nice spicy flavor but not overly spicy.  Cajun spices hit right away, with the jalapeno coming in later.  I had my daughter, wife, and granddaughter try them and, alas, no joy!  The didn't like them.  But that leaves more for me!

I switched the crock pot over to "warm" after 18 hours because I was away all day yesterday.  Today, I decided to add some more water and cook them for a few more hours (to get to 24) to see what happens.  I will need to figure out what to do with any "leftovers".  Seems like I could put them in a sealed Tupperware container and into the refrigerator and they'd last for a week or so.  Would that be right?

Then I had an idea.  My wife loves Reese's peanut butter cups -- the candy bars, in ice cream, etc.  I wonder if a recipe could be created that was sweet instead of savory, maybe with some chocolate, sugar, honey, etc.  If that's doable, it might go over pretty well here.  Any thoughts on that?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2022)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> I made a batch of these this week, following Jake's
> 
> TNJAKE
> recipe.  I couldn't get Valencia peanuts, but I got raw peanuts in the shell.  I cooked them 18 hours and tried them.  Not crispy, but not "mushy" either.  Very nice spicy flavor but not overly spicy.  Cajun spices hit right away, with the jalapeno coming in later.  I had my daughter, wife, and granddaughter try them and, alas, no joy!  The didn't like them.  But that leaves more for me!
> ...


You can leave them in the crock set to warm for 5 days up to a week. They continue to get better every day


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 7, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Easy and cheap Rick. Give them a try


Hard to find fresh green pnuts here so i just buy em cajun in the can. pnut patch brand.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 7, 2022)

Not sure how I missed this! I traveled the south constantly for a few years as my sales territory. These were high on my list to grab from roadside stands. Love them and even better when spicy. I really need to do some of these. Good stuff Jake!


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jun 7, 2022)

Amazon has several choices for raw peanuts:


Rick


----------



## angerhesmiles (Jun 7, 2022)

Those are the absolute best


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 7, 2022)

Looks like I am late to the party on this one. How in the Hell did I miss this thread???

Peanuts look good Jake! We did a batch at a crawfish boil bout 2 weeks ago...


----------



## cptnding (Jun 12, 2022)

SGMan said:


> On a whim a while back, I decided to substitute (part) of the water with pickle juice.    And 'pickle peanuts' were born in my house.    This is the main way that I make them for my wife now - she absolutely LOVES them this way :)


I managed to get some of that pickle juice. I'm curious what kind of water to brine ratio you are using? Thanks for the help!


----------



## SGMan (Jun 18, 2022)

cptnding said:


> I managed to get some of that pickle juice. I'm curious what kind of water to brine ratio you are using? Thanks for the help!


I usually use a 1:1 or 2:1 ratio of pickle juice to water.  I have found that for best results, you should ensure the peanuts are covered in liquid and the seasonings have all been stirred in.   Straight pickle juice (not diluted some) can be a bit strong.


----------



## cptnding (Jun 18, 2022)

SGMan said:


> I usually use a 1:1 or 2:1 ratio of pickle juice to water.  I have found that for best results, you should ensure the peanuts are covered in liquid and the seasonings have all been stirred in.   Straight pickle juice (not diluted some) can be a bit strong.


Thanks for the info. We're gonna give it a go tomorrow with 1:1 brine.


----------



## cptnding (Jun 19, 2022)

SGMan said:


> I usually use a 1:1 or 2:1 ratio of pickle juice to water.  I have found that for best results, you should ensure the peanuts are covered in liquid and the seasonings have all been stirred in.   Straight pickle juice (not diluted some) can be a bit strong.


Well the results are in and that one is definitely a keeper. The 1:1 ratio wasn't strong tasting at all. Just a nice little sour twang in the background. Everyone thought they were excellent. I used our normal amount of salt adjusted down a bit to account for the salt in the brine and nothing else. We wanted to try some plain and see how the taste was. Now I want to try a small batch in straight pickle juice just to see how that comes out.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 15, 2022)

Fresh batch in the crockpot!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Fresh batch in the crockpot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in...


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 15, 2022)

Me too!!!


----------



## BigW. (Aug 15, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Amazon has several choices for raw peanuts:
> 
> 
> Rick


Or buy bulk from the source:








						Extra Large Redskin Shelled Raw Peanuts (5 lb.)
					

Fan favorite, 5 lbs. Extra Large Raw Redskin peanuts. USDA Grade Extra Large.




					www.hamptonfarms.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 15, 2022)

BigW. said:


> Or buy bulk from the source:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's where the ones I'm doing today came from


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 15, 2022)

Man I wish I had some nice and hot right now. I gotta do this sometime.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> That's where the ones I'm doing today came from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve never we seen the raw ones. They sell tons of that brand in multiple roasted flavors  in the stores here.


----------



## xray (Aug 15, 2022)

Those are the ones I like to use. I get them off Amazon since they don’t carry them in stores around here. They work great in the instant pot.

Waiting on this next batch.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 16, 2022)

24 hours later and we have a delicious snack for a few days


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 16, 2022)

Looks great Jake and pass me a sack for my hulls !

Keith


----------

